# LCD Monitor Schwarzer Fleck



## Railroadfighter (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

seit einigen Tagen habe ich ca. in der Mitte meines Bildschirms (Samsung 223BW) seltsame Flecken. Das Bild wird normal angezeigt, nur an der Stelle ist es leicht dunkler, was in hellen Szenen sehr nervig sein kann. Der Bildschirm ist ca. 4 Jahre alt, ich habe den Fehler durch nichts provoziert. Kann man da noch irgendetwas machen, oder ist der Bildschirm hinüber?

danke, Railroadfighter


----------



## dragonlort (3. Oktober 2011)

Haste mal bildschirm sauber gehmacht^^
Ernst ich nehme an das sich das licht durch gebrant hatt.
Denke mal nicht das mann das weg bekonmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2011)

Kannst du davon mal ein Pic schiessen?


----------



## TheReal (4. Oktober 2011)

Hab sowas auch mal bei einem anderen Samsung Monitor gehabt, der war aber nur 3 Monate alt. Da ich den aber eh meinem Bruder geschenkt habe und ihm es nie aufgefallen ist kann ich dir nichts weiter dazu sagen. ^^


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe leider nur die Ipod Cam, aber ich hoffe man kann es eimigermaßen erkennen. Der Bildschirm ist Sauber, daran liegt es nicht  . Das ist ein Komplett weißes Bild, aber häufig wird Grau jetzt zu Schwarz.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe den 226BW hier liegen, und davor sowie danach einige Modelle von denen. Mir ist nur die ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung aufgefallen bei allen. Schon mal ein anderes Kabel getestet?


----------



## Railroadfighter (4. Oktober 2011)

Mit einem DVi zu HDMI Kabel an der Xbox ist dasselbe Problem. Aber je höher ich die Helligkeit drehe, umso weniger Auffällig ist der Fleck. Ist eventuell eine Leuchtstoffröhre schwächer geworden und dadurch stimmt die Verteilung nichtmehr?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2011)

Hm möglich wäre alles, nur wissen tue ich es nicht. Mir sind bisher bei Samsung nur matschige Elkos öfters aufgefallen.


----------

